# C40 story



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ok, so I bought a used C40 while I was at school for a price I couldn't pass up. The pictures that were posted made the frame look well used and abused but I couldn't pass up trying this great frame out. One other thing, was that the owner has Colnago repair a creaked chianstay. But what ever for the money I got to try out an amazing Italian dream bike.

I lived in dorm rooms at school and the mail service made me nervous plus my room mate was already pissed that I was keeping my Waterford in the room so I had it sent to my home. I get back from school and to my amazement the frame, that looked like it has been trashed, was in great condition. Only some minor scuffs around the drops and the bottom bracket. The previous owner messaged me before he sent it and said he had cleaned it up but I had no idea it would look almost unused.

But anyway I recently got around to building it up and had to chase and face the bottom bracket but other than that no problems. Until I went to mount the water bottle cages. I didn't know that Colnago uses a smaller than standard bolt but found out through a little digging. But the previous owner apparently didn't know either because a standard bolt had been screwed into all four mount about 3 or 4 threads in. So i can screw a standard bolt in but not far.

My question is will the smaller bolts for the Colnago still screw in still? Can the water bottle bosses be replaced? Other than keeping my water bottle in my jersey I love the frame so I'd like to make it work.

Sorry for the long post I thought it was kind of an interesting story to share.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Try the smaller bolt and see if it works. If not, tap the holes out for the more common larger bolt. Or is this a trick question?


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

standard bolts are M5 screws. Colnago not likes to drill such big holes in his frames so he took M4 screws.

Try M4 ones and see if the water bottle bosses' thread still carries the bolt.


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

I was told that tapping them out wouldn't work because it puts to much pressure on the bosses and they would just spin in the frame. 

Could I get the M4 screws at a hardware store or would a higher end lbs have the?


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Heres some pictures for your enjoyment.


----------



## robert_shawn (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice bike! 
Are those Reflex tubulars?


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks.

Yes they are. They are my crit wheels and local training wheels. When I am at school I don't have family near by if I am unfortunate enough to get two flats on one ride.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Check with your LBS to see if they have replacement screws in the original size. If not, some of the colnago dealers may be able to help. Wouldn't hurt to check ebay as well. You may have to super glue them in to make sure they hold.

Nice bike; I have one of the same vintage with similar Art Decor paint scheme, and ride it almost every day.


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

Try this


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats the ticket. Titanium, no less.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

so how much did you pay for the frame if you don't mine revealing? Just how unbelievable is the deal?


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Well if you must know. It was $500 including shipping for the frame Reynolds fork, King headset, and the Colnago seat post.

Also, I stopped at my LBS and we were able to use standard cage bolts with spacers so I finally have cages on my bike.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats a great deal on a great frame. Prices have come down quite a bit on C40 frames lately.


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

I was able to use a shorter water bottle bolt and the little things that go around the valve stems under the cage. It spaced it just high enough to thread tightly in place.

I've been looking at other Colnago's a lot after I got mine together and I figured out one thing. I really want to find a Star fork. 

Also anyone know what year my frame is? Will the serial number tell me the year?


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

My guess would be either 99 or 00 based on paint scheme, etc. I am not sure what the serial number will tell you. Mine has the star fork, with CK headset, and others have commented on how nice it rides and handles.


----------



## C50rider (Jul 27, 2008)

SEK82089 said:


> Heres some pictures for your enjoyment.



What size frame is thta? Center to top?


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thats kind of a good question. I thought it was a 57cm when I purchased it but measuring it the numbers come closer to a 58cm or 59cm.

The seat tube ctc is just about 57cm and cttop is a hair under 60cm. The top tube ctc around 56.5cm and the head tube is 16.3cm. So I think it is a 58cm. 

I am looking at the C50 geometry because I couldn't find a geometry chart for the C40 so if they changed the geometry that may account for the differences.


----------

